# B13 Sunny Headlights - Turn Signals Dont Fit *PICS*



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

could i have gotten a pair of 91-92 turn signal housings? my 93 grill matches the headlights. but as you can see (click to enlarge) there is sizable gap from the headlights to the turn signal.

from the side...

from the front...

overhead - the holes dont line up for the bolt that holds the turn signal to the headlight

-hard shot to get- this is inside/inbetween the headlight and turn signal, the part on the back of the turn signal that holds inside the round hole is a full half inch outside that hole (which has one side broken off)


sorry for the blur on that last one.
any thoughts thanks

avshi


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

That's weird, I also purchased Sunny headlights, turn signals, grill and side trim pieces for my 93 sentra. Upon installing everything I noticed that there was a small gap between the top of the bumper and the grill/side trims. I fixed all of that by using my stock grill and side trims. You shouldn't be having a problem with a gap between the headlight and turn signals...um try playing around with it more? It should work.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Masa said:


> That's weird, I also purchased Sunny headlights, turn signals, grill and side trim pieces for my 93 sentra. Upon installing everything I noticed that there was a small gap between the top of the bumper and the grill/side trims. I fixed all of that by using my stock grill and side trims. You shouldn't be having a problem with a gap between the headlight and turn signals...um try playing around with it more? It should work.


on the clear plastic side of the turn signal housings... what is the number, 3311?

thanks
avshi


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

I'll check it out when I get home from classes today.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Masa said:


> I'll check it out when I get home from classes today.


thanks... i think i got it figured out.

91/92 jdm turn signals = 3311
93/94 jdm turn signals = 3339 (i think)

i have the 3311 set, but need a 3339 set which should be coming in the mail soon.

avshi


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Yup you are correct, my corners are marked: 

NISSAN JAPAN
ICHIKOH
3339

hope that helps...


----------

